
Codepanel.io $15 credits on signup, Code in cloud in faster way - suryansh
https://codepanel.io?rc=crCMg==
======
akash9910
What is codepanel ?

~~~
suryansh
Codepanel is a Cloud IDE (more than that) in which you can add your existing
servers / hosting (SSH / FTP / SFTP / GITHUB) and databases and start
development without doing anything else.

codepanel also gives permission control so that you can share access of your
workspaces and can track everything its really great tool. Try it once

~~~
akash9910
Sounds Great, Let me try it

